# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Καλό Μήνα !!

## acoul

...

----------


## panoz

+++

----------


## sokratisg

Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Άντε και πολλά μπάνια για να μαυρίσουμε με φυσικό τρόπο και όχι από την ακτινοβολία των 5Ghz την ώρα που κεντράρουμε!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## darkangel

Καλό ΜΗΝΑ και Καλό ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ σε όλους!!!!! 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tlogic

> Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους!!!!    
> 
> Άντε και πολλά μπάνια για να μαυρίσουμε με φυσικό τρόπο και όχι από την ακτινοβολία των 5Ghz την ώρα που κεντράρουμε!!!


+++

Συνήθως μαυρίζουμε από τον ήλιο όταν είμαστε στη ταράτσα και κεντράρουμε  ::

----------


## panoz

> Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους!!!!    
> 
> Άντε και πολλά μπάνια για να μαυρίσουμε με φυσικό τρόπο και όχι από την ακτινοβολία των 5Ghz την ώρα που κεντράρουμε!!!


μαυρίζει το a ?? να βάλω ένα πανελάκι πάνω από το κρεββάτι μου  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους!

----------


## igna

> Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους!




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε *όλους*!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

bump

----------


## ngia

καλό φθινόπωρο awmnάκια...να δούμε αν θα μειωθεί ο μέχρι τώρα σταθερός ρυθμός αύξησης των διαδρομών, τώρα που αλλάζει ο καιρός.

----------


## vmanolis

Καλό μήνα συνAWMNίτες (-ίτησες) και... keep scaning.  ::

----------


## socrates

> καλό φθινόπωρο awmnάκια...να δούμε *αν θα μειωθεί ο μέχρι τώρα σταθερός ρυθμός αύξησης των διαδρομών*, τώρα που αλλάζει ο καιρός.


Δεν νομίζω ή τουλάχιστον το παρελθόν δεν μας έχει δείξει κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε θα συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε αύξηση των διαδρομών... ίσως εκεί που πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε πλέον είναι η ποιοτική αναβάθμιση και όχι η ποσοτική.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλό φθινόπωρο… με το καλό να πάμε ποιο μακριά, ποιο γρήγορα, ποιο αξιόπιστα, ποιο οργανωμένα.
Το μέλλον ανήκει στους κόμβους με 6000+ id αν θέλουμε να δούμε και άλλες διαδρομές. Εμείς θα είμαστε εδώ να βοηθάμε και να σκάμε …. Για πολύ καιρό ακόμα  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Καλο μηνα  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε *όλους*!


Μην ενθουσιάζεστε εύκολα. Το ψυχρό αεράκι που πλανάται είναι ικανό να κρεβατώσει κόσμο.

----------


## papashark

Tότε που το είπε, μια χαρά ήταν το αεράκι...  ::

----------


## smarag

ααααααααα δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς Καλο Μήνα έγω έκανα μπανάκι στην θάλασσα σήμερα και ήταν και πολύ ωραία.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DIMKATIO
> 
> Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε *όλους*!      
> 
> 
> *Μην ενθουσιάζεστε εύκολα. Το ψυχρό αεράκι που πλανάται είναι ικανό να κρεβατώσει κόσμο.*


Yes I know! Αυτό το ΣΚ κλείστηκα μέσα!

----------


## darkangel

::  ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ !!!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DIMKATIO
> 
> ...


Καλό μήνα σε ολους, ειδικά σε αυτόν που είχε γράψει τελευταίος τον προηγούμενο μήνα  ::

----------


## alexandros-olkos

Καλό μήνα!  ::

----------


## anka

Μηνα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το παρόν τόπικ δεν έχει σχέση με τα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα και πρέπει να διαγραφεί.



 :: 
Καλό μήνα επίσης.
Ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερος από τον Οκτώβριο γιατί με πήγε μαμιώντας  ::  

Απο δηλητηριάσεις μέχρι τρακαρίσματα...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Άλλος ένας μήνας νέων ασύρματων ζεύξεων και ανάπτυξης. 
(το έσωσα το topic ε?)

----------


## dti

> Άλλος ένας μήνας νέων ασύρματων ζεύξεων και ανάπτυξης.


Και μήνας δοκιμής αντοχής (από πλευράς καιρικών συνθηκών) των εγκαταστάσεών μας...

----------


## tripkaos

καλο μηνα!!!

----------


## python

καλό μήνα χωρίς αέριδες, και αστραπές.....


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakis

> καλό μήνα χωρίς αέριδες, και αστραπές.....


Καλό μήνα  ::  

Και καλή συντήρηση των κόμβων...  ::

----------


## darkangel

*ΚαΛό ΜήΝα !!!*   ::

----------


## acoul

ο τελευταίος του 2006 ... πως περνάνε τα άτιμα τα χρόνια ...  ::

----------


## makelaris

> ο τελευταίος του 2006 ... πως περνάνε τα άτιμα τα χρόνια ...


Και γερνάμε  ::

----------


## tyson

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ο τελευταίος του 2006 ... πως περνάνε τα άτιμα τα χρόνια ... 
> 
> 
> Και γερνάμε


Και γερνάτε!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Καλό μήνα!!!

----------


## DragonFighter

Awmιτες και Awmnιτισσες, Καλό μήνα!  ::

----------


## messinianet

Καλό... καλό... καλό! Μήνα.

----------


## gas

Καλο μηνα σε ολα τα παιδια του A.W.M.Ν και οχι μονο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

καλό μήνα 
αντε πλησιαζουν και οι γιορτες
να ντυσιυμε με λαμπακια τους ιστους και τους πυργους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zeal

Καλο μήνα guys!!

----------


## daha

Καλό μήνα! Άντε πλησιάζουν και οι γιορτές (και το δώρο  ::  )!!

----------


## pantdimi

hohoho καλο μηνα συνδικτυουχοι!!!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

καλο μηνα  ::

----------


## dti

Καλό μήνα! 
Άντε, να ξαναβάλουμε τα αγιοβασιλιάτικα στο forum!  ::

----------


## Magnum

Καλό Μήνα...  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Καλο μηνα!!!

----------


## PIT

Καλο μηνα ασυρματιες!!!  ::   ::

----------


## python

καλό μήνα!!!! άντε και με πτυχία!!!!!!  ::

----------


## acoul

> καλό μήνα!!!! άντε και με πτυχία!!!!!!


... κορνίζα !!

----------


## python

μπά στην ντουλάπα πεταμένο θα το έχω....  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> μπά στην ντουλάπα πεταμένο θα το έχω....


Οπως και εγώ!!!  ::   ::  

Καλό μήνα σε όλους!!!

----------


## acoul

Ουπς μας ξέφυγε η πρώτη του 2007 ... Καλό Μήνα στην τρελοπαρέα και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις 11 του μηνό ψηφίζουμε ... όλι μαζί ...

----------


## darkangel

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ μετά από ένα τρελό ξενύχτι  ::

----------


## darkangel

_ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ !!!!_  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Καλό μήνα κυρίες και κύριοι  ::

----------


## igna

καλο μηνα σε ολους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

καλό μήνα και καλά χιόνια!

----------


## Dreamweaver

Καλο μηνα!!!

----------


## Nya

Καλό μήνα!!  ::   ::

----------


## hOG*

Καλό μήνα και καλή άνοιξη  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Άνοιξη? καλά... όπως λέει και ο Σταύρος, θα μας ρίξει τίποτα χιόνια και θα χάσουμε τη μπάλα  ::

----------


## python

καλό μήναααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!ααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Ο πρώτος μήνας της Άνοιξης, της εποχής των πεταλούδων !!

----------


## The Undertaker

> της εποχής των πεταλούδων !!


θα πετάξεις να βρεις το ταίρι σου;;;  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Καλό μήνα σε όλους σας.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> της εποχής των πεταλούδων !!
> 
> 
> θα πετάξεις να βρεις το ταίρι σου;;;


το έχω βρει ...

----------


## The Undertaker

καλά, αυτό και γω το έχω βρει και ακούει στο όνομα βιομηχανικά δίκτυα κρίσιμων εφαρμογών.τρελα να τα αναλύεις και να τα φτιάχνεις.
μιλάμε όμως για την πραγματική ζωή..για κεινο το ταίρι!

----------


## ice

μηνα καλο και γεματο υγεια και αναπτυξη

----------


## senius

Καλό *μήνα* σε όλους.!!
Εγώ προσωπικά έβαλα και βραχιολάκι στον δεξί μου καρπό, για να μην με πιάσει ο ήλιος.

----------


## fox*

+++++

----------


## darkangel

> βραχιολάκι στον δεξί μου καρπό, για να μην με πιάσει ο ήλιος.


ωχ παναγια μου  ::  ουτε στο δημοτικο δεν έβαζα

----------


## dti

> Ο πρώτος μήνας της Άνοιξης, της εποχής των πεταλούδων !!


Και όχι μόνο... 
Η άνοιξη είναι η καλύτερη εποχή για πολλά νέα links και ευχάριστες ταρατσάδες. Διαπιστωμένο επανειλημένα τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια!  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Ο πρώτος μήνας της Άνοιξης, της εποχής των πεταλούδων !!
> 
> 
> Και όχι μόνο... 
> Η άνοιξη είναι η καλύτερη εποχή για πολλά νέα links και ευχάριστες ταρατσάδες. Διαπιστωμένο επανειλημένα τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια!


Aυτό προγραμματίζω για το Σάββατο για να φτιάξω τα linkakia μου τελικά...  ::  Να κάνει καλό καιρό όπως τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες και είμαστε G G(!).

Καλό μήνα σε όλους.

----------


## acoul

> Ο πρώτος μήνας της Άνοιξης, της εποχής των πεταλούδων !!


Πέρασαν κιόλας δύο μήνες ... τι γρήγορα που φεύγει ο καιρός ... εσείς πόσες πεταλούδες πιάσατε στο μεσοδιάστημα ??

----------


## Evan

Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι!

----------


## zod

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Ο πρώτος μήνας της Άνοιξης, της εποχής των πεταλούδων !!
> 
> 
> Πέρασαν κιόλας δύο μήνες ... τι γρήγορα που φεύγει ο καιρός ... εσείς πόσες πεταλούδες πιάσατε στο μεσοδιάστημα ??


354.5*

*Της μιας της έλειπε το δεξί φτερό.

----------


## darkangel

*Kαλημερα, καλο μηνα και καλη πρωτομαγια!!!*  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Ο πρώτος μήνας της Άνοιξης, της εποχής των πεταλούδων !!


 Καλο μηνα.Ομως δεν ειναι πρωτος...απο 21.Μαρτιου εχουμε την ανοιξη...

----------


## Top_Gun

Καλο μήνα σε όλους και από μένα!!!

----------


## sotirisk

Καλές πεταλούδες!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Το μαγιοξυλο σας το πιάσανε?  ::

----------


## angelos21

Kαλή πρωτο-χρονιά ........Τα παλιά τα χρόνια μερικοί λαοί γιόρταζαν την πρώτη μέρα του χρόνου σαν σήμερα ,με τον συμβολισμό ότι μπαίνει η άνοιξη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hOG*

Καλό μήνα σε όλους.

Καλό καλοκαίρι και καλά μπάνια  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## JB172

Μπήκε το καλοκαιράκι
βάλε το μαγιό
αμμουδιά θέλω λιγάκι
μπύρα και παγωτό


Καλό μήνα  ::

----------


## ulysses

> μπύρα και παγωτό


μπλιαχ  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Kαλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι να έχουμε όλοι μας.

----------


## senius

Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους μας.!!

----------


## Valis

> Μπήκε το καλοκαιράκι
> βάλε το μαγιό
> αμμουδιά θέλω λιγάκι
> μπύρα και παγωτό


Εδώ είσαι off-topic! Γρήγορα να το πας εκει που πρέπει!

----------


## The Undertaker

εγω θέλω παραλία και γυναίκα πάντωςςςςς

----------


## slapper

καλό μήνα σε όλους και καλές διακοπές!!!
αν και το τελευταίο αργεί αλλά λέμε τώρα..  ::   ::

----------


## kats

Μη λετε για διακοπες ρε παιδια οταν εχουμε εξεταστικη...αποσυντονιζομαστε (χανουμε το κεντραρισμα)

Καλο μηνα!  ::

----------


## Mixos

Καλές διακοπές!!!!

Καλό Μήνα και καλά μπάνια, βουτιές, οφθαλμόλουτρα...  ::   ::

----------


## darkangel

KAΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ 





> εγω θέλω παραλία


και εγω  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Καλό μήνα, καλά μπάνια και καλές διακοπές σε όλους/όλες.....!

ΘΕΛΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ.... αλλά διαφήμιση ΤΙΜ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## darkangel

KAΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!  ::

----------


## dalton

καλο μηνα και κυρίως υπομονή σε εμας που δουλεύουμε.
αυτο το καταραμένο internet δεν σταματάει το καλοκαίρι

----------


## ngia

Καλό Μήνα !!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

+++++

----------


## sotirisk

Καλό μήνα σε όλους!

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλό μήνα σε όλους, καλές διακοπές σε αρκετούς και καλή δύναμη σε όσους μείνουν Αθήνα...

----------


## daha

> καλο μηνα και κυρίως υπομονή σε εμας που δουλεύουμε.
> αυτο το καταραμένο internet δεν σταματάει το καλοκαίρι


+++++

Καλό μήνα, καλά πλάτς πλούτς και ζήτω τα Mohito και οι μαργαρίτες!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

Καλό μήνα  ::  



> .....και καλή δύναμη σε όσους μείνουν Αθήνα...


Thanks!  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

εγώ μαύρισα ήδη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## darkangel

> εγώ μαύρισα ήδη



ναι ... αλλα γι αυτο δεν χρειαζεσαι και πολυ προσπαθεια  ::

----------


## darkangel

> .....και καλή δύναμη σε όσους μείνουν Αθήνα...


Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## acoul

Ουπς μας ξέφυγε ο προηγούμενος ... !!

----------


## Themis Ap

Kαλό μας μήνα.




> Ουπς μας ξέφυγε ο προηγούμενος ... !!


  ::   ::  

Εγώ θα ποστάρω μόνο τους ζυγούς μήνες...
Τους μονούς τους σνομπάρω...

----------


## Billouris

Ωραίο αυτό Θέμη. Καλό μας μήνα.

----------


## acoul

δεν το προλάβαμε για μερικές ώρες, αλλά κάλιο αργά ...

----------


## darkangel

KAΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΝΑ έχουμε!!!

----------


## acoul

με πρόλαβες !!

----------


## darkangel

> με πρόλαβες !!


δεν πειραζει  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Άντε καλό μας μήνα. 

Και όσο μας κάνει καλό καιρό άντε να βλέπω να τρέχουμε όλοι για ταρατσάδες...  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Καλό μήνα παιδιά! (Όλοι παιδιά είμαστε ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας  ::  )

Άντε, ακούω και τα λελεδόνια να έρχονται!! (Το αμδαδόνια δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθουν ποτέ)  ::

----------


## acoul

Καλό μήνα και καλή Χρονιά *2008* AWMN !!

----------


## senius

Καλό μήνα και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος *2008* !

Αντε με *2008 b.b. link* αυτην την χρονιά.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1her

Καλημέρα.
Καλό μήνα και καλή Πρωτοχρονία να έχουμε όλοι μας.
Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους με αγάπη, ειρήνη, υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## tripkaos

> Καλημέρα.
> Καλό μήνα και καλή Πρωτοχρονία να έχουμε όλοι μας.
> Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους με αγάπη, ειρήνη, υγεία και ευτυχία.


+++

----------


## darkangel

KΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## acoul

Καλό μήνα AWMN

----------


## acoul

έστω και με λίγη καθυστέρηση ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Κακό μήνα αν και πρωταπριλιά !!

----------


## Gollum

Καλο μηνα και Καλο Πασχα  ::   ::   ::   ::  (βλεπω μπροστα  :: )

----------


## acoul

Καλό μήνα και καλή πρωτομαγιά AWMN !!

----------


## Gollum

Καλο μηνα και απο μενα!!!  ::  Καλο καλοκαιρι δε λεμε?
Ερχεται καλοκαιρακι...(παλι κοιταω μμπροστα  ::  )

----------


## b-boy

Καλό Μήνα  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Kαλό μήνα σε όλους.

Πιάσατε τον Μάη  ::  ;

----------


## nivamike

Χριστός ανέστη !
Καλό μήνα και καλή επιστροφή σε όλους ....
 ::

----------


## panxan

Καλό μήνα

----------


## sotirisk

Καλό μήνα!

----------


## Dreamweaver

Καλο μηνα και απο εμενα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλό μήνα!

----------


## acoul

> Καλό μήνα!


rdate

----------


## bedazzled

> Καλό μήνα!


Παλαιοημερολογίτης ?  ::

----------


## Gollum

Ειναι μπροστα ρε παιδια...  ::  Σκεφτεται " πιο μακρυα"  ::  (πλακα κανουμε)

----------


## acoul

Καλό μήνα, καλά μπάνια, καλές βουτιές, καλές καλοκαιρινές ταρατσάδες !!!

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλό Μήνα και εκτός των άλλων με ανοικτό λογισμικό και....omen mind...  ::

----------


## akisoik

Καλο μηνα κι απο μενα! AWMN και στις παραλιες θελουμε!!!  ::

----------


## Gollum

Καλο μηνα!!! 
και να συμμπληρωσω να βιαστουμε να βγαλουμε τα λινκς μας γιατι το καλοκαιρι ερχεται και καθε καλοκαιρι λογω των διακοπων πεφτουν οι ρυθμοι  ::

----------


## verou

Σας εύχομαι καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι !!!

----------


## lx911

Καλο Καλοκαιρι και καλες ταρατσαδες σε ολους...  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> και να συμμπληρωσω να βιαστουμε να βγαλουμε τα λινκς μας γιατι το καλοκαιρι ερχεται και καθε καλοκαιρι λογω των διακοπων πεφτουν οι ρυθμοι


Αυτό πήγαινε στον painter να υποθέσω;;  ::   ::   ::  

Καλό μήνα σε όλους!!

PS: Verou μην κάνεις τέτοια αστεία, πήγα να σκοτωθώ με την μηχανή κ δεν ήξερα πως μου ήρθε τόση γκαντεμιά ξαφνικά!  ::

----------


## Gollum

> Αυτό πήγαινε στον painter να υποθέσω;;


οχι Γιαννη. Δε πηγαινε στον painter αυτο.  ::  του τα λεω και κατ ιδιαν αυτα .χαχααχαχα
Απλα γενικα μιλαω , γιατι το καλοκαιρι πλησιαζει και λογω διακοπων οι ρυθμοι γενικα πεφτουν λογω των αδειων  ::

----------


## gounara

καλο μηνα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλό μήνα σε όλους!

----------


## papashark

> Καλό μήνα σε όλους!


Είσαι πολύ μπροστά Βασίλη, πάντα το έλεγα !  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Καλό μήνα σε όλους!


up

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Καλό μήνα σε όλους!
> 
> 
> up


  ::   ::   ::  

Kαλό μήνα να έχουμε με πολλά μπάνια και λίγα νεύρα  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Και να μην «αυγατίζονται» τα μπάν-ια.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Καλο μηνα και καλες διακοπες σε οσους φευγου  ::  ν

----------


## Gollum

καλο μηνα και απο μενα. Nα παμε ολοι καλα στις διακοπες μας και να γυρισουμε καλυτερα  ::

----------


## JB172

Καλό μήνα.  ::  
Αντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

καλό μήνα και από μένα μόλις μαζεύτηκα  ::

----------


## panxan

Καλό μήνα μας

----------


## θανάσης

Καλό μήνα

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλό Φθηνο-πωρο

----------


## Vigor

Καλό μήνα σε όλους!

----------


## tripkaos

καλο μηνα και καλο χειμωνα  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Από το στόμα σας και στου Θεού τ' αυτί, Αμήν.

----------


## θανάσης

Καλό μήνα

----------


## tritsako

Καλο μηνα και από εμένα.

----------


## Gollum

Καλο μηνα και καλο ΦΘΙΝΟΠΩΡΟ λεμε πλεον....ο χειμωνας εχει ακομα για να μπει....  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Kαλό μήνα παίδες.

----------


## acoul

ήρθε και ο Νοέμβρης ... !!

----------


## acoul

καλό μήνα !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Έτσι... let the games begin!

----------


## b-boy

Καλό μήνα

----------


## minoas

Καλό μήνα σε όλους

----------


## acoul

Καλό μήνα AWMN!

χθες η κοπή της πίτας (κομμένη σε κομμάτια ήταν και σε σελοφάν) στο αμφιθέατρο του ΤΕΙ Πειραιά είχε τρελή συμμετοχή και κέφι. σήμερα ο τελευταίος μήνας του χειμώνα μας υποδέχεται με μια τρελή λιακάδα και καταγάλανο ουρανό. έτσι εξηγείται γιατί το AWMN είναι το πρώτο σε όλο τον κόσμο!

----------


## nikpanGR

Καλό μήνα...

----------


## Dreamweaver

Καλο μηνα  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Καλο μηνα ρεεεεεεεεεε!!

----------


## JB172

Ωραία ημέρα σήμερα. 

Καλό μήνα.

----------


## xaotikos

Καλό μήνα!

Ωραία μέρα αλλά δεν την υπολόγιζα έτσι χτες και μου λείπουν κάποια βασικά για ταρατσάδα γκρουμφ  ::  
Απο Δευτέρα λοιπόν...

----------


## acoul

Καλό μήνα AWMN!

Πρώτος μήνας της άνοιξης.

----------


## minoas

… και καλά κούλουμα

----------


## acoul

Καλό μήνα !!

----------


## papashark



----------


## gounara

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ  ::

----------


## tritsako

Καλό μήνα σε όλους και από εμένα.

----------


## denlinux

καλο μηνα και απο μενα.....  ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Μηνα, καλο!

----------


## darkangel

Καλό Μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι!!!!

αα και καλη εβδομάδα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Καλή εβδομάδα, καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι.  ::  

Επειδή έφτιαξε πολύ και ο καιρός, άντε και καλές ταρατσάδες.  ::

----------


## acoul

Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι από την όμορφη Πάτμο. Να έρθετε όλοι εδώ !!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι από την όμορφη Πάτμο. Να έρθετε όλοι εδώ !!


Τυχερέ.....!!!

Που θα πάει, δεν θ' άρθει και η δική μας σειρά  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

καλό μήνα...και καλές ταρατσάδες σε όσους τις έχουν σταματήσει.....  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

καλο μηνα και καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους!  ::

----------


## JB172

Καλό μήνα με την ευχή για λιγότερο κάπνισμα.

----------


## θανάσης

Καλό Μήνα

----------


## Dreamweaver

Καλο μηνααααα  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

πέρασε κιόλας ένας μήνας ... σαν μέρες περνάνε ... φτάσαμε στο μέσον και του φετινού καλοκαιριού! όποιος προλάβει πρόλαβε !! βουρ στα νησιά --> η ζωή δεν είναι αιώνια ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Πάρτε τα βουνά!

----------


## acoul

> Πάρτε τα βουνά!


... και τις ταράτσες ...

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Πάρτε τα βουνά!
> 
> 
> ... και τις ταράτσες ...


Άσε ... κάηκα την Παρασκευή απο τον ηλιο!  ::

----------


## acoul

καλό μήνα AWMN με άφθονες παραλίες, και αποδράσεις γενικότερα !!! έχει ένα καταπληκτικό Αυγουστιάτικο φεγγάρι αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## vmanolis

Καλό μήνα και από την Μυτιλήνη.  ::  
Εδώ γενικά έχει τις περισσότερες ημέρες αέρα, αλλά γενικά έχει ζεστό καιρό. Εννοείται τουλάχιστον μια φορά την μέρα παραλία.  ::  
Ευτυχώς που παίζει μια χαρά το "Internet On The Go" για να ενημερώνομαι τις άδειες ώρες.  ::

----------


## smarag

Καλο Μήνα επιασαν και τα κρυά

----------


## tritsako

NAI, NAI και οι γρίπες....

----------


## smarag

> NAI, NAI και οι γρίπες....


Αστο αυτό γιατι με είχε πιάσει και εμένα μια βδομάδα.

----------


## senius

Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους μας με υγεία.

Οι πεταλούδες και τα χελιδόνια πετάνε πλέον ελεύθερα στον καλοκαιρινό Αττικό ουρανό.

Το ίδιο και οι νέες δρομολογήσεις των νέων b.b. link  :: 
 ::  :: 

Σχετικά εδώ : http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1270210277828RA74

lol

----------


## senius

Ασύρματοι φίλοι μας καλημέρα, καλό μήνα και καλή Σαρακοστή σε όλους και όλες ... !!

----------

